# make your own toolbit gauge



## bedwards (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw this a long time ago and saved it to try to make later. I chose aluminum to make it from since I was in a hurry (had company coming) and it was the first thing I found big enough for the project.
I chose a slitting blade for the work. I cut the pattern from a laminated print that I have uploaded in the Downloads section (http://www.hobby-machinist.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=671)  under plans and hand transferred it to the aluminum.


----------



## bedwards (Feb 29, 2012)

Here is the cut out next to the work. I used a bandsaw to rough cut the Vs out and finished them down with a file.


----------



## bedwards (Feb 29, 2012)

I smoothed the edges and polished the faces and in the last pic etched the names of the angles on the face. It was a quick easy project even for me.


----------



## irishwoodsman (Feb 29, 2012)

wow thanks a bunch bedwards, great idea:biggrin:Mac


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 1, 2012)

Usefull tool, and I like those curved hold down clamps you have too


----------



## bedwards (Mar 1, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Usefull tool, and I like those curved hold down clamps you have too



Thanks, that idea (for the clamps) came from the web. Its thick walled black pipe waste that came from a building at work. I turned the outside smooth and then bored it inside just enough to clean the rust out. I cut rings out the width I needed and then cut them in half with the band saw. I slotted them with a end mill. I made 6 of them but really messed the first one up.
The clamps hold really well. You would be surprised how tight you can crank them in. 

Bryan


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 3, 2012)

Yup,,curves are good, arnt they Bill?  


Bryan
Thats a good tip on how you made them. I think Im just going to make up a set of them curvy little hold down clamps. Concidering I do like curvy things.


----------

